# 1.8t on megasquirt ?



## Golf 16v fpos (Jun 18, 2009)

im doing a 1.8t swap but i wanna run my megasquirt i have in my 16v right now.. im running the v3.57 
ms1. what i need to know is how to i run a coil pack on that ecu since i was running a distuibter on my 16v any idea


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t on megasquirt ? (Golf 16v fpos)*

You need to setup the vr sender stuff for the crank sensor. That I do know. As far as firing the coil paks I'm not sure. And maybe the cam sensor input if you are not using wasted spark.


_Modified by ps2375 at 11:58 AM 3-9-2010_


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: 1.8t on megasquirt ? (Golf 16v fpos)*

You will need at least 2 BIP 373 coil drivers, 4 if you want to use the stock coils. Your 3.57 board should have 1 on it. The easiest thing to do is use 2 BIPs and a 4 cylinder Neon or Cavalier coilpack in waste spark mode. The 1.8T has a 60-2 tooth crank wheel and sensor so you will have to use VR instead of hall opto but that is just a matter of moving jumpers on the board. Read this link it'll help a bunch
http://www.msextra.com/doc/index.html#ms1


----------



## Golf 16v fpos (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks im gonna run the waste spark coil pack


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: (Golf 16v fpos)*

A Neon or even an EDIS 4 coilpack is the easiest but they have reliability issues. I use a Cavalier coilpack ste up like this: http://www.diyautotune.com/diy....html
It's the DEC 2009 article.


----------



## Golf 16v fpos (Jun 18, 2009)

do u have any pics of your set up i just want to get an idea


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: (Golf 16v fpos)*

I'm running an ABA in a '90 Corrado, a friend of mine has the 1.8t.
I'll see if he has any pics


----------



## Golf 16v fpos (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (Golf 16v fpos)*

It can be done a couple ways. My car is actually setup very much like how you would be setting yours up.
3.57 board.
(2)BIP373
DSM talon coil packs

Simple in an older car.


----------



## Golf 16v fpos (Jun 18, 2009)

like what wire out of the ecu do i hook up to the coil pack and dont you need a crank posion sensor or something not to sure how it works


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: (Golf 16v fpos)*

you'll need 2 wires from the ecu to run a 4 cylinder coil pack. 
And yes you will use the factory ckp. 
I rather strongly suggest you go to the MS/Extra manuals and do some reading. It'll help alot if you have some understanding of how it works and needs to be set up.


----------

